# اللهجة المصرية: أمِنّا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر محمد حمزة

يقول فيها

احنا احنا اللي أمِنَّا للزمان احنا
احنا احنا اللي خذ منا الأمان وجرحنا

ما معنى ( أمِنَّا ) بكسر الميم وتشديد النون 

وشكرا


----------



## Arabic Guru

وعليكم السلام
هل أنت متأكد أنها بكسر الميم وتشديد النون؟
أليست بتشديد الميم وكسرها وتشديد النون وكسرها؟


----------



## Bakr

في أغنية "أي دمعة حزن لا"، المعنى
*وثقنا أو وضعنا ثقتنا في الزمان*


----------



## A doctor

نعم يا اخوتنا

هي في اغنية اي دمعة حزن ونطق عبدالحليم هكذا ( أمِنَّا ) وشكراً لكم


----------



## cherine

إجابة بكر إجابة سليمة، ونعم يُنطق الفعل أَمِنَّا بمعنى وثقنا أو لم نتوقع غدرّا
الفعل في المفرد آمِنت: نقول آمنت لفلان: وثقت به ولم أتوقع منه غدرًا أو خيانة


----------

